

French film banned for raising autism treatment issue - johnc055
http://www.irishtimes.com/newspaper/sciencetoday/2012/0209/1224311507688.html

======
mooism2
Can you justify your title based on the article?

 _Robert interviewed 27 psychoanalysts, three of whom later sued her, claiming
they were misrepresented in the film._

